

Ask HN: Are there any direct ad networks for gaming sites? - mcorrientes

I am running a new gamers network ( with approx 11k members, 80k uniques, 1m pageviews, 13 min duration ) and I'd like to switch to a direct advertiser.<p>I already tried BuySellAds and iSocket but they rejected us. The most likely reason: the site is relative new and went online just 2 months ago.<p>We have a lot great user content and even more media, but our Alexa, Compete or Google ranking doesn't exist yet or is just too bad at the moment ( only Quantcast got it almost right http://www.quantcast.com/legendsnet.com ).<p>Can anybody recommend me an alternative direct advertiser with a less strict publisher policy ? ( especially in terms of new sites )<p>I would be really grateful if someone could help me.<p>The site: http://www.legendsnet.com/<p>-max
======
johnward
I don't the the answer to your question, but here is a pretty crappy graphic
of some gaming networks I have bought traffic r

Here are a couple bookmarks I had that might work:

    
    
      http://cpmstar.com/
      http://www.ad4game.com/
      http://www.epicgameads.com/
      http://www.adengage.com/
      http://www.ad2games.com/
      http://www.inviziads.com/
      http://www.advertisegame.com/
      http://www.game-advertising-online.com/
      http://adsense.blogspot.com/2008/10/get-in-game-with-adsense-for-games.html

